# Getting Parking Sensors Fitted Lincolnshire/Cambridgeshire



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
Following a minor but expensive skirmish with a telephone post I decided to go for front & rear parking sensors.

We've bought those from www.parkingsensors.co.uk who were excellent with their supply to our our repairer. Anyway to cut a long story short the suppliers fitter is not responding to our calls-does anyone know of a competent installer?

Have done my research but none of the local bods seem prepared to play with a Hymer.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I see that the sesnor suppliers provide a mobile fitting service, advertised on their site.

Paddy.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks. 
Unfortunately their fitter has the job number etc BUT has not replied to a text & 2 calls from me=not good to put it mildly!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Is Chatteris too far to go?


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, thanks, Stanner not at all.

All I wanted from _their _ fitter was a call & a date! I'm self-employed myself & for me a nil response is not OK. If he's ill I'll let him off of course!

I just want to get this done as soon as I can-before I hit summat else! Boy was I cursin'...

So Chatteris is fine...?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DrRoger said:


> Hi, thanks, Stanner not at all.
> 
> All I wanted from _their _ fitter was a call & a date! I'm self-employed myself & for me a nil response is not OK. If he's ill I'll let him off of course!
> 
> ...


Perhaps he's on holiday and out of contact.

I'll call my contact in Chatteris and see if he can do it...........

Just called him and you have a PM as well


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Stanner-will do.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Quest continues unfortunately, but thanks anyway Stanner.
Perhaps I'll just have to be patient-not my strength unfortunately...


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I bought some of their dps400 reversing sensors and fitted them myself to our previous van and also another set of the same to our current one. To be honest, it was so simple that any competent auto electrician or DIYer can do them. What about your local motorhome dealer workshop?

Colin


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Luckily local dealer, Hollis & Brown, can fit -them no problem. Camallison, sorting such stuff is outside my expertise & experience has taught me, if it is, pay an expert!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I know what you mean - just paying a plumber to remodel our bathroom - he calls it cheque book DIY. We each have our specialities and limits. Plumbing is beyond my limites.

Colin


----------

